# Tampa ADBA Fun Show & Pull Tomorrow!



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

*Who:*
The Mid-Florida American Pit Bull Terrier Association
www.midfloridapitbulls.com

*What:*
ADBA-Sanctioned fun show & pull.
Talk of CGC training classes.
*
When:*
Tomorrow, August 18, @ 1 PM

*Where:*
Veteran's Memorial Park
3602 N Hwy 301 
Tampa, FL
*
Why:*
To promote responsible ownership 

ALL DOGS MUST BE CRATED WHEN NOT BEING SHOWN!
4-FT LEADS AND FLAT BUCKLE COLLARS ONLY!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Take a lot of picts:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you go, GSD?


----------



## Tough-n-Tender Kennels (Aug 20, 2007)

*Tampa Fun Show*


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Judy said:


> Did you go, GSD?


Yup, it was fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

GSDBulldog said:


> Yup, it was fun :thumbsup:


Oh cool!

Great pictures, T&T! Congrats on your wins!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it looked like tons of fun! Congrats! wow that boy is CRAZY wearing black and a hat! it has been hotter than heck up here!


----------

